# HERF in SoCal Oct 26 @ Silk Lounge, Monterey Park CA



## chewbacco (Jul 31, 2006)

A friend is setting-up a HERF at a VERY cigar-friendly outdoor lounge/bar called Silk.

We need to get a head count...so for those that are interested, please reply to this post.

For those that haven't gone to Silk you'll have a great time...trust me :tu

I'm going for sure.

Here's his message:

I am helping plan a herf in So Cal @ Silk Lounge in Monterey Park, CA. It is located at 123 S. Lincoln Ave. Monterey Park, CA. The herf will be on Sunday 10/26 starting @ 6 pm. My friend, Paul (which many of you met at So Cal 8 and 9), is the owner and is a cigar smoker as well. The cover will be $20 which include buffet dinner and one drink. I am posting this on other cigar sites as well. The website is www.silk-lounge.com. Please post if you can make it so I can get an idea of how much food should be ordered.


----------

